# model ship shop in Portsmouth



## Pascal (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello
I am planning to visit Portsmouth next October. As a waterline 1250 model ship collector I am looking for shop in the city. Can anyone help me?
I am mostly interested in liners up to the 60s.


----------



## Griffon (Aug 30, 2007)

Saxonminiships used to operate out of Littlehampton just up the road, but the chap mainly dealt in mail order and ship collector meetings. I don't have any details about is meetings any more and it has been some time since I purchased stuff from him. One of the UK ship modelling magazines might have more upto date info. Plus I live in the North of Scotland.

****** might be the man to ask, I think he might know Pompey much better than I! regards Paul


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Pascal, Unfortunately I can't think of a shop in Portsmouth that sells 1/1250 scale models, there was a shop that sold Radio Control Ship parts and various other maritime models etc, but I cannot find the name on the internet so it may have closed.
Sorry I can't be of more help, if I can think of anything I'll let you know!(Thumb) 

Kind regards
Craig


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

there is fratton modelcentre aka st.petrocks models uk
and collectors corner new road but not too sure if they do ship models.Have you tried antics online or collectors ship models (try googling collectors aircraft models as they the same company.Link to the ships halfway down collectors aircraft models main page in blue) both based in the uk


----------



## ColinB (Jan 12, 2007)

There are very few, if any, street retail outlets for 1:1250 ship models in the UK. Antics are one but most of their stock is sold online. There is a very small selection in the RN Museum shop in Portsmouth Historic Dockyard. These are nearly all "Triang" modern warships which are not good quality and overpriced plus a few others.

The model shop in Chatham Historic Dockyard carries a small range, I bought a liner there last year, but that's not Portsmouth!

I tend to buy my models from Antics or from Peter Weilding in Germany.

As the quality of models can vary so much I do like to see what I am buying first though. Both Antics and Weilding have quite good photos but if they are not clear enough Morning Sunshine models in the US have a very good set of photos you can see online although I haven't bought from them yet.

http://www.collectableships.com/

Colin Bishop


----------

